# RCA connectors wireless headset



## ladyharley (Apr 12, 2012)

I have an Auvia wireless headset model 33-281. I had this set up before with my current setup, however with a new tv and moving my dishnetwork receiver, I can't get the connections right. I was hoping someone can help.

I have a Technics AV control stereo receiver, a Sony DVD recordable player and a dishnetwork receiver and a Vizio TV.

I had it setup with (3) RCA (White,red,yellow) Y connectors. I don't remember how they told me to do it. I used to be able to use headset, (turning down the sound to off on the TV so there wasn't any echo feedback) and turn on the Technics stereo receiver to get sound from the TV (the stereo receiver works with the TV w/amplification.) It was great. Now I've tried different ways to connect to get it to work and sorta had it, but it was sound I couldn't hear and was garbled. I don't mind having to turn on the receiver to get the headset to work for the TV. All are using RCA connections (white, red,yellow) except the sony DVD player is HDMI to the TV. The dish receiver is a DVR 512 RCA jack, TV RCA jack, receiver RCA jack

the sony DVD works fine with HDMI 1 on the TV.

Can anyone help getting everything to work with the wireless headset:crying:?

Thanks..


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably the easiest way would be to use the headphone _out_ to the input of the wireless headset. You should have an adapter that plugs INTO the headphone out on the Technics and then into the headset wireless unit. If you were using RCA plugs (red and white as mentioned; the yellow shouldn't matter for audio), then you should use the "Tape out" from the Technics to the headset's wireless unit. Use the Tape Monitor to select what you want to hear through the headphones, and you can turn the volume down on the AVR and TV if you want. Good luck!!


----------



## ladyharley (Apr 12, 2012)

The wireless headset is on a stand that has port labeled audio In L audio in R which has RCA cabled inserted. Don't know if the Y connector came from the TV to the headset stand and how to connect to dish receiver


----------



## ladyharley (Apr 12, 2012)

PS how to get the sound from the dish receiver?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If the dish is ran through the AVR for sound, them either of the methods mentioned above will work. The TV may have audio outputs (L and R as mentioned-white=L, red=R); I can't tell without knowing the model.

_Usually_ everything (dish included) connects to the AVR and then "video out" goes to the TV. Since you are using y-adapters I'm _guessing_ that you had the audio (L and R) connected from the dish receiver. You may have had y adapters on the left (white) and right (red) audio OUTPUTS of the dish receiver that went to the AVR and the wireless headset.


----------



## ladyharley (Apr 12, 2012)

The dish is connected by RCA red and white to the TV (as dish said that I don't need coax connected to the TV, the RCA Red yellow white does everything, which it does. 

I think that I had the Y connecters on the dish to the wireless headset, but when checking the stereo receiver (nothing changed), the headset is connected to the VCR labeled connecters on the stereo receiver(sony DVD) white and red. I believe I used all three y connectors. Right now, the dish is using two y connectors and it's connected to the sony dvd. The sound is working on the TV (headset won't work) but still not right. Maybe from the TV out to DVD to dish? If so I remember them saying the Y's white and red into ? and the other white and red into? etc. Been a long long time to remember. Avuio is in the netherlands so not getting support that way..


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If you have the headset connected directly to the dish receiver with y adapters, then the AVR doesn't have to be turned-on for the headset to work. You PROBABLY had the dish connected to the TV AND AVR (it could have been connected to the VCR input) on the AVR with the y adapters. 

So, if you use the y adapters to connect the dish receiver to the TV and AVR, you can simply use the "Headphone Out" OR "Tape Out" on the AVR to the wireless headset. The headphone out should be a _single_ plug on the front (labeled "headphones"). The Tape Out will be red and white RCA plugs on the back; you may even have something labeled VCR Out. Either will work; there should be a "Tape Monitor" switch or "Rec Out" switch that you use to select sound to the headphones if you use the Tape Out RCA plugs to the wireless headset.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Try this:

Use y adapters and go *FROM* the _dish_* TO *the_ TV _and *TO* "VCR IN" on the AVR. THEN:

1) Use "Headphone out" *TO* the wireless headphones. If that doesn't work--->


2) Use "Tape OUT" *TO *the wireless headphones; select "VCR" with the "Rec Out" switch or press "Tape Monitor" if you don't have "Rec Out."


----------



## ladyharley (Apr 12, 2012)

connected rca jacks to extra video red and white directly to headset VOILA based on dish forum:

I want to know if there's any reason I can't use the L/R audio outputs on the back of the Vip622 receiver to feed the wireless headphone transmitter. I know I might need a RCA plug to miniature phone plug adapter, depending on which headphone set I buy, and that's not a problem. I'm more interested in knowing if the output from the back of the Vip622 is suitable.Yes, this works fine. I use a pair of RCA (the brand) wireless headphones with my Dish DVR, that are connected to the RCA Audio L/R outputs on the DVR. The headphones came with a handy RCA to Stereo wire, so I didn't need to get any extra wiring.

The headphone volume control works independent of the TV volume. The inbuilt headphone amplification is loud enough that you cannot listen to it at full volume.

Just connect the wireless headphone input to the extra RCA L/R outputs on your DVR.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"I want to know if there's any reason I can't use the L/R audio outputs on the back of the Vip622 receiver to feed the wireless headphone transmitter."

The Vip622 is the dish receiver?? That's what came-up when I Googled the model. Anyway, to answer your question---> in a word, "No."

In fact, here's a quote from an earlier post, "Since you are using y-adapters I'm guessing that you had the audio (L and R) connected from the dish receiver. You may have had y adapters on the left (white) and right (red) audio OUTPUTS of the dish receiver." 

I still think that your best bet would be to send audio FROM the dish TO to the AVR and use the headphone out, but if it's working "as-is" and you're happy, that's what counts!!


----------

